# John Deere B carburetors



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

The carburator on my B was broken and then welded. Not to pretty either. In searching for a replacement or repair/rebuild parts I have came up with several different carb numbers. Mine is a dltx67 schebler. dltx10, dltx34, dltx63, dltx73, ect,ect. What are the differences and what models best fit the late styled B tractors? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm more than sure the dltx67 would be the right carb for a late syled gas B. I think the 34 is for the unstyled B or early styled B. You could probably run it on a 34 but more than likely it wouldn't make full horse power because it would restrict gas and airflow, I think! Your carb should have a core value of roughly $100 or $150 if it wasn't welded on. You will probably pay $350-$400 for a freshly rebuilt one without a core. There are plenty of outfits who specialize in the marvel schebler carbs advertised in green magazine. Let me know and I can look up their phone numbers if you would like.


----------



## dieseldale1 (Jan 25, 2015)

thank You Ben70, I just bought a 67 core on EBAY. I went with what was on it. It appears to be a good core and I have the parts from the welded carb and there are kits galore to be found.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you ever seen green magazine or two cylinder magazine? There is a lot of company's advertising in there for new and used or nos or aftermarket parts and specialty tools for restoration. These magazines are a wonderful resource. I subscribe to both.


----------

